# JC Higgins with Tank/Horn - model and originality assistance



## pdx_racer (May 6, 2021)

I recently picked up this JC Higgins with 26" wheels, tank, horn and light which I believe is from the 1950s.  I am trying to narrow down the year, model name. Also would love to get some input on what would have been original to the bike and is currently missing and/or what is out of place that was added on or swapped out (ie. saddle, light, etc).  The front light is marked Delta and the seat is marked Mesinger. The only numbers I can find are a '5' on the top of the bottom bracket and on a plate on the lower side of the bottom bracket which appears to show:

Model Number: 503  265   (I understand that 503 is the Sears manufacturing code but not sure about the 265 model)
Serial Number: A0912734

There is also a sticker on front part of the rear fender:  Registered with Pinkerton's National Detective Agency

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2021)

I’m pretty sure this is a frankenbike. The bike was built by Monark but someone put Murray/other parts on it to make it look like a Higgins. I believe the guard and frame belong together but nothing else. The tank is not made for this frame and the fenders, guard, and maybe rack are amateur repaints. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (May 7, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I’m pretty sure this is a frankenbike. The bike was built by Monark but someone put Murray/other parts on it to make it look like a Higgins. I believe the guard and frame belong together but nothing else. The tank is not made for this frame and the fenders, guard, and maybe rack are amateur repaints. V/r Shawn



Sooo Weird seeing the head badge flat BB badge "rivits" on this bike!

 It stood out frame wise as a Monark instantly due to the rear  behind the seat post but it has some decent incorrect parts; would be Good for a True Higgins right? 

@pdx_racer I could sell you a frame for those parts if you'd be interested?


----------



## Rivnut (May 7, 2021)

Definitely built by Monark - tag riveted to BB.   Most bikes built for Sears are MOD 502.  You can find Monark serial numbers that will give you the date. The bike also appears to be a balloon tired bike, not a middleweight. What is the tire size?


----------



## pdx_racer (May 8, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Definitely built by Monark - tag riveted to BB.   Most bikes built for Sears are MOD 502.  You can find Monark serial numbers that will give you the date. The bike also appears to be a balloon tired bike, not a middleweight. What is the tire size?



Yes- looks like I posted in the wrong place as with tire size of 26 x 2.125 it is balloon tired.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 8, 2021)

I have seen a couple of Monark built bikes, badged otherwise, with the Sears tag on them.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2021)

piercer_99 said:


> I have seen a couple of Monark built bikes, badged otherwise, with the Sears tag on them.



If this was all Monark I might buy it but this is a frankenbike and my money says it had a Monark or Rocket badge. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (May 8, 2021)

10 to 1 Rocket Badged. As much as I'd like to have the Murray parts for a Real Higgins project; I'd rather have the Actual Tanked Monark  if it was for sale


----------



## pdx_racer (May 8, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> 10 to 1 Rocket Badged. As much as I'd like to have the Murray parts for a Real Higgins project; I'd rather have the Actual Tanked Monark  if it was for sale



Which parts on the bike are Murray?


----------



## Superman1984 (May 8, 2021)

pdx_racer said:


> Which parts on the bike are Murray?



Pretty much like Freqman1 / Shawn said "everything but the guard & frame+kickstand" . The tank is Really what I need & then a front Beehive springer fender.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 9, 2021)

There are a handful of Monark built JCH's left, most often gray ladies' bikes. Guard is right, seat, rack, & tank aren't.


----------

